# No one in Georgia?



## jimmiedom66

New to this....what....nobody but me in Georgia????:smt022


----------



## Mr. P

Conyers. And there are a few others around.


----------



## jmoln

West Cobb - lots of boards to keep track of - I'm a casual shooter always willing to talk guns and try new (or old) things out.


----------



## Kruz

Marietta checking in...


----------



## Mr. P

We should all go meet jimmiedom66 and do some trout fishin!
Then again we could do that on the hooch.


----------



## DennyCrane

Maybe they are all out gathering Georgia peaches? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Mr. P

DennyCrane said:


> Maybe they are all out gathering Georgia peaches? :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Since the Peach harvest ends in August, I doubt it.:smt083


----------



## jsarmorbearer

Houston Co. checking in...1st post here.


----------



## Mr. P

jsarmorbearer said:


> Houston Co. checking in...1st post here.


Greetings!


----------



## Vom Kriege

Barrow County (currently) here


----------



## jsarmorbearer

thank you, glad to have found another wealth of info site full of like minded people.


----------



## Mr. P

jsarmorbearer said:


> thank you, glad to have found another wealth of info site full of like minded people.


Good to know someone is near Macon with a gun. I have a daughter in school down there.


----------



## jsarmorbearer

Mercer?


----------



## Mr. P

jsarmorbearer said:


> Mercer?


Yes.


----------



## jsarmorbearer

Great school, While I went into the Marines after High school 3 of my best friends went to Mercer. 3 of us are cops now and the last is a big time business man in Florida...Awesome school though.


----------



## Mr. P

jsarmorbearer said:


> Great school, While I went into the Marines after High school 3 of my best friends went to Mercer. 3 of us are cops now and the last is a big time business man in Florida...*Awesome school though.*


Tis what we hear, now if we can just afford to keep her there.......


----------



## Vom Kriege

Unforutnately, Macon is going down hill fast. That's what you get when you elect a crazy used car salesman as mayor.


----------



## jsarmorbearer

+1 for C-Jack!! LOL
Wayyy to much drama for a city. Who wants to work for a dept. that cannot afford to give you a raise,yet pays for its elected leaders to take exotic vacations??? Just like you said it's in a nosedive.

The only good thing about macon is Mercer, JL's bbq, Dick's, and Bass Proshop!


----------



## Mr. P

jsarmorbearer said:


> +1 for C-Jack!! LOL
> Wayyy to much drama for a city. Who wants to work for a dept. that cannot afford to give you a raise,yet pays for its elected leaders to take exotic vacations??? Just like you said it's in a nosedive.
> 
> *The only good thing about macon is Mercer, JL's bbq, Dick's, and Bass Proshop!*


How about "New way" hot dog place?


----------



## Vom Kriege

jsarmorbearer said:


> +1 for C-Jack!! LOL
> Wayyy to much drama for a city. Who wants to work for a dept. that cannot afford to give you a raise,yet pays for its elected leaders to take exotic vacations??? Just like you said it's in a nosedive.
> 
> The only good thing about macon is Mercer, JL's bbq, Dick's, and Bass Proshop!


C. Jack a.k.a. Super Chief

Has he made any traffic stops lately?


----------



## jsarmorbearer

I knew I would leave something out...NuWay is a great place to eat!


----------



## HammerG26

Canton, GA here.


----------



## Mr. P

HammerG26 said:


> Canton, GA here.


Hi ya Canton! My brother lives in Jasper.


----------



## hk_rebel

There's a few in My area (Cairo & Thomasville, Ga.


----------



## Mr. P

hk_rebel said:


> There's a few in My area (Cairo & Thomasville, Ga.


Nice quail hunting down that way..I wish I could be there.


----------



## YellowJacket

Representing Acworth. :smt1099


----------



## Mr. P

Hi there jacket!


----------



## Ponch

Marietta, here


----------



## Mac Attack

I just found this site last night and am happily checking it out. 

Stockbridge, GA in Henry County.


----------



## old frank

Hey Mac Attack, I am right next door on the Clayton/Henry line in Rex. Send reinforcements!:smt083


----------



## Mr. P

old frank said:


> Hey Mac Attack, I am right next door on the Clayton/Henry line in Rex. *Send reinforcements!*:smt083


No shit! You need em in Clayton co. :smt067

Getting sticky here in Rockdale these days but nothing like Clayton.


----------



## TJCombo

Fayetteville GA.


----------



## Mr. P

We about got the state covered..Now does anyone know where to Quail hunt?
I haven’t been in years.


----------



## CTCurry99

Representing Augusta here.


----------



## bullitt464

CTCurry99 said:


> Representing Augusta here.


x2 :mrgreen:


----------



## Vom Kriege

Are there any good gun shops over in the Augusta area?


----------



## CTCurry99

Vom Kriege said:


> Are there any good gun shops over in the Augusta area?


There are a few. I got my Walther P22 from Academy Sports and Outdoor. The guy that helped me out was really nice. We talked while I filled out all the paperwork. There's also Sportsman's Link. It's a pretty nice place. They specialize in fishing and hunting. They have a decent selection of pistols, rifles, etc. Then there's the shooting range that Bullitt and I go to called "Shooters." It's a decent little place. They don't have a wide variety of firearms to choose from though.


----------



## Samplemaven

New member from Ringgold, GA...15 miles south of Chattanooga off of I-75 or Highway 41.


----------



## opzero

Macon, here.:smt013


----------



## jfrink2

Decatur, GA (Dekalb County) here...


----------



## specter

Hey all, Athens GA here... 
Anyone else close by who might like to go shooting sometime at the Athens Rifle Club?


----------



## stormbringerr

*checking*

just checking this because your title jumped out at me. i am going to a place today that sells guns for 10% cost over what he gets them for to see what a sig equinox will run me. its in Austin. if you find Georgia unoccupied again you are always welcome to join us in Texas their seems to be a lot of us on this forum.. bye


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN

North Georgia here.

Glad to see some of the GA GANG here.


----------



## Pondoro

Ya'll ain't alone, but where the heck is 2cacca? Son you gotta be 2 fer north? There are enough shooters in Hiawasse to keep ya company. Check the NRA web site for clubs up there. More around Macon and in the Southeast corner of the state.


----------



## Pondoro

MAN WITH A GUN said:


> North Georgia here.
> 
> Glad to see some of the GA GANG here.


Roger that, Course they threw me out due to old age just when I got the hange of it at 60 :buttkick:

StrayDog6
224th JCSS
"First Voice of the Total Force"
GA ANG


----------



## rasgun

Statesboro, GA checking in


----------



## dlb

NEWNAN CHECKING IN.:smt023


----------



## CoastieN70

Hi y'all from Savannah!


----------



## mashley707

*Georgia*

Sharpsburg here.

Mike


----------



## ki4dmh

Young Harris Ga. here.
Scott


----------



## RECON7071

Powder Springs is here.
Sleep tight AMERICA your Armed Forces are on DUTY....


----------



## wmor51

waycross checking in.


----------



## ambivolent

Lithia Springs here


----------



## rahlquist

Villa Rica checking in. 

Anyone know of any good shops or ranges in W. Georgia


----------



## Triple T

hello, from the Savannah Ga Area here!


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb

This is my first post, checking in from monticello, ga. nice to see a few locals on the forum


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb

Georgia range and guns in forest park. I have been there once and loved it. Charlie Elliot wma is closer and is free so that's where I go most of the time. I also would like to try another place if I knew of one.


----------



## jryano85

Rome checking in!


----------



## Elmer Gantry

Atlanta here.


----------



## Bennie

*Lithonia*

Bennie here from Lithonia


----------



## Murdoch

Columbus here.


----------



## StarTraveler

Roswell (north Fulton County) checking in with first post.


----------



## No786

Henry Co. here...


----------



## Kruz

Well since my first post in this thread moved from Marietta to Canton, and none to soon... getting to nasty for me. (lived across the street from the fairgrounds).:smt082


----------



## bdp2000

East Cobb here!


----------



## IAWAPP

Johns Creek in the house.


----------



## scagtones

Douglas County here!


----------



## NGIB

Marietta here...


----------



## WIlldun40

hazlehurst is here


----------



## gunny0491

*Georgia*

Dalton, Ga in here. Anyone wanna trade for my P-89?


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb

Checking in from Covington, every once in a while.


----------



## mikegray

Savannah here. New to shooting.


----------



## HammerG26

Anyone on the Canton / Kennesaw area want to set up a shoot?


----------



## FNP_FTW

Johns Creek checking in


----------



## xd9atl

Snellville right here


----------



## coondog1069

Cairo; Southwest Georgia


----------



## nx95240

rossville GA.. here


----------



## brant0n

Albany :numbchuck:


----------



## Wsapp15

Another Athens checking in


----------



## Hollander

Hello from Peachtre City.


----------



## Cheff1983

Checking In from Monroe Ga


----------



## Dire Wolf

Dallas/Hiram here.....


----------



## chris441

Alpharetta here.


----------



## Sledzep01

Marietta here. Just joined, awaiting my CCW

Sled


----------



## T-Rizz

Friendly shout out here from Buckhead area.


----------



## Bgreg

Suwanee, GA in da house :mrgreen:


----------



## Drjordan

Oxford, GA (Walton county) here.


----------



## railin93

Flowery Branch here but i used to live in toccoa...ex wife's family still does and has forever...Pruitt's if you know em


----------



## jrdub20

Smyrna


----------



## Viper

I'm here, I'm here, right in the middle of Gwinnet County.


----------



## Atltech

jimmiedom66 said:


> New to this....what....nobody but me in Georgia????:smt022


Hello from South Gwinnett.


----------



## 78CJ5

Douglasville here.


----------



## 8Eric6

well if the factory most my fam works at closes we be leaving Illinois for Atlanta area


----------



## G2332

Mcdonough,GA


----------



## Vintage Racer

Sandy Springs (north of Atlanta).


----------



## tclance

Lincolnton GA


----------



## tclance

Cant beleive the guy who owned Sandy Springs Grocery sold out to Indians. Use to service that account!!
TC


----------



## SouthGA

Hoping to keep this thread alive.

I am in Irwin County GA.

Anyone close by?


----------



## rjinga

Another Monroe, Walton Co. checking in.


----------



## CMLanier

Hall County checking in!


----------



## Vintage Racer

CMLanier said:


> Hall County checking in!


Welcome!

It's obvious to me that Georgia guys are the most intelligent guys on this site. :mrgreen:


----------



## Water-Man

Hello from Pickens County.


----------



## shaolin

Athens,GA


----------



## chipjones54

Winder Ga.


----------



## Joegagmo

Senoia, Coweta County in the house !


----------



## 4jh1zz

Cobb county


----------



## ecw3

Lowndes County


----------



## Mikhail

Here in Jesup, Wayne County GA! Looks like noones been here for a while.


----------



## RK3369

Savannah


----------



## A34

Ball Ground, GA.


----------



## RK3369

I know this is a handgun forum, but anyone know of private rifle ranges in the Savannah area? Prefer outdoor. I am aware of a couple indoor ranges that allow rifles but they are pretty short.


----------



## boyfromnyc

Augusta here


Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------

